# Job Opportunities for Estimator / Quantity surveyor job opportunities in Toronto area



## Jee24 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dear Well wishers,

I would like to check with you all, are there any Quantity Surveyor or estimator job opportunities in Toronto area.
I recently received my PR in Canada & Planned to relocate from Singapore.

Are there any websites i can refer to apply my job. Can i get a lucky chance to get job when i am in Singapore and move to Canada since i am a Canadian PR & have CIQS membership (Associate Membership)

Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Jee24 said:


> I would like to check with you all, are there any Quantity Surveyor or estimator job opportunities in Toronto area.


How do you expect us to know? We aren't an employment service. In order to provide that information we would have to do the same searches that you can do yourself.




> Are there any websites i can refer to apply my job.



Try Google or industry association websites.


----------

